# Cherry box



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

This Cherry box is 3 1/4" X 4 1/2". Wodd is from a cutoff making some large bowl blanks.


----------



## Big E (Apr 3, 2008)

That is nice


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice to see you coming out with these boxes Bill, another i like, and i think you can never go wrong with a bit of cherry. I seen a chisel handle on some site some time ago and the guy had a nail that had been pulled, he added a small bit of brass rod in the hole looked good gave it something. the black mark on the left top of the X would have looked good with that...LB


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice box I like the bottom edging really sets it off.


----------



## Woodmuse (May 2, 2008)

Pretty sure that is the first box with a crack in the pith that I really liked....very nice....think the chatter on the bottom ring just brings it all together :thumbsup:


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

wow, that is nice. Color, shap, size all seem to balance out nicely. 

Mike


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

perfect finish!


what's the finish anyway, turnertoo?

the shape on top looks like a hersey kiss


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice piece


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Finish is mineral oil...old time low tech finish that I really like using...Bill..


----------

